#  Erste Hilfe >   Nach Tetanusimpfung >

## Juju

Hallo, 
gestern habe ich die 4Fach Impfung bekommen und mir wurde schon angekündigt, dass es dick werden könnte.
Ich habe gestern schon die ganze Zeit gekühlt, leider ist es heute dicker als gestern und tut kräftig weh. Könnte was anderes als kühlen helfen?

----------


## Juju

Der Arm ist immernoch dick und die Stelle ist mittlerweile hart geworden.   
Sieht echt hübsch aus, gerade bei den Temperaturen draußen.

----------

